
GM has no reason to back out of its one-sided deal with Nikola - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2020/09/why-gm-is-sticking-with-nikola-despite-fraud-allegations/
======
samizdis
See also: _GM And Nikola: A Fine Deal For GM_

[https://seekingalpha.com/article/4374438-gm-and-nikola-
fine-...](https://seekingalpha.com/article/4374438-gm-and-nikola-fine-deal-
for-gm)

> The deal shows Nikola doesn’t have any technology of its own, be it battery
> technology or fuel cell technology. The deal also shows that Nikola is
> willing to forego any possibility of an economic return, just to further the
> story and pump the stock.

